# Real life groom's revenge.



## KenM (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a true story about a recent wedding that took place at Clemson University. It was in the local newspaper and even Jay Leno mentioned it.  

It was a huge wedding with about 300 guests. After the wedding at the reception, the groom got up on  stage  with microphone to talk to the crowd. He said he wanted to thank everyone for coming, many from long distances, to support them at their wedding.  

He especially wanted to thank the bride's and his family and  to thank 
his new  father-in-law for providing such a lavish reception. 

As a token of his deep appreciation he said he wanted to give everyone 
a special gift just from him. So taped to the bottom of  everyone's 
chair, including the wedding party, was a manila envelope. 

He said this was his gift to everyone, and asked them to  open their 
envelope. Inside each manila envelope was an 8x10 glossy of  his 
bride  having sex with the best man. 

The groom had gotten suspicious of them weeks earlier and  had 
hired  a  private detective to tail them.  
After just standing there, just watching the guests'  reactions for couple of of minutes,  
he turned to the best man and said, "F---   you!".  
Then he turned to his bride and said, "F--- you!".  
Then he  turned   to  the dumbfounded crowd and said, "I'm outta here."    

He had the marriage annulled first thing in the morning.   
While most people would have canceled the wedding  immediately after finding out about the affair,  
this guy goes through with the charade,  as if nothing  were wrong. 

His revenge... making the bride's parents pay over $32,000   
for  a 300 guest wedding and reception, and best of all, trashing the bride's  
and best man's reputations in front of 300 friends and family members. 

This guy has balls the size of church bells.  

 Do you think  we might get a MasterCard "priceless" commercial out of this? 

Elegant wedding reception for 300 family members and friends..$32,000. 

Wedding photographs commemorating the occasion.....................$3,000. 

Deluxe two week honeymoon accommodations on Maui..............$8,500. 

The look on everyone's face when they see the 8x10 glossy  of  the bride humping the best man..........  
                               PRICELESS. 

There are some things money can't buy, for everything else there's 
                            MASTERCARD.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 16, 2004)

This is exactly the kind of dark streak I've always envied.
 Well done, mr. groom. Tho a bit unfair on the former in-laws.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 16, 2004)

Snopes says "Nup".

-Hyp.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn. Should have gotten that $20 upgrade for my bullsh--- detector.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2004)

Things like this do happen, it is just quiet.


----------



## fenrat (Jul 16, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> This is a true story about a recent wedding that took place at Clemson University. It was in the local newspaper and even Jay Leno mentioned it.
> 
> 
> Sorry KenM, but I have to dispute this story.  This is one of those internet urban myths that has been circulating the e-mail circuit for years.  I just can't believe its true when I heard this story at least two years ago.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 16, 2004)

fenrat said:
			
		

> KenM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jul 16, 2004)

I heard this story about, oh, 5 years ago in church. The pastor used it as an illustration for something. Southern Baptists are very keen on illustrations.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 16, 2004)

Please never EVER repeat netspam on EN World. Blarg. It's one of my pet peeves.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do you have to go around debunking myths like this?  *sniff*  They're so fun to hear.  And fun to tell your friends.

But it ought to make it into a movie some time.  *grin*


----------



## Tewligan (Jul 16, 2004)

Blast you, Hypersmurf! That particular urban legend sounded familiar, and I was just about to zip over to Snopes when I saw you beat me to the punch. You win this one...


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 17, 2004)

An interesting little anecdote, as annoying as it may be.  An even worse reaction to an already bad situation.  

In Texas (and Early Colonial America) it used to be legal to kill your wife if you caught her sleeping around.  <--- not an urban myth.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 17, 2004)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Blast you, Hypersmurf! That particular urban legend sounded familiar, and I was just about to zip over to Snopes when I saw you beat me to the punch. You win this one...



And since you posted before I did, you would have beaten me had Hypersmurf not posted it first, so blast you too!


----------



## Dirigible (Jul 20, 2004)

> Why do you have to go around debunking myths like this? *sniff* They're so fun to hear. And fun to tell your friends.




Gotta agree. There's no reason it couldn't be true.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 22, 2004)

Heh.  Urban legend, but I had a run-in with something not too far removed from it.  Or at least, I think I did.

Once, long ago, in my misspent youth, I tried the online dating thing.  One woman who I exchanged a few emails with turned out to be, as a friendly ex-girlfriend called her, "The Swirling Vortex of Doom."

After we'd exchanged a few emails, I called her up.  That's when I found out that:
1) She was living with her parents,
2) After having recently tried to commit suicide _again_,
3) Because two months ago, her fiance had left her stranded at the altar,
4) Because he'd been oversleeping,
5) In bed with the best man.

Perhaps I'm a bad person, but I ran away _really fast_.  

I hope that after all these years, she can laugh about it.  

Perhaps I'm a rotten person, but I can.

Daniel


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, it's not like he cheated on her with another woman.


----------



## Zimri (Jul 22, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Gotta agree. There's no reason it couldn't be true.




Who said urban legends have to be false



> Q: Why do you have some true stories listed as "urban legends"?
> 
> A: An "urban legend" is not the same thing as a "fictional tale" or an "apocryphal anecdote," although many people mistakenly use the term in that sense (e.g., "That's not true; it's just an urban legend!"). A tale is considered to be an urban legend if it circulates widely, is told and re-told with differing details (or exists in multiple versions), and is said to be true. Whether or not the events described in the tale ever actually occurred is completely irrelevant to its classification as an urban legend.
> 
> ...




From the snopes.com faq


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 22, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like he cheated on her with another woman.



See, that's why I was single in the first place:  it never occurred to me to offer her that comfort.

Daniel


----------



## sellars (Jul 26, 2004)

bur it DOES make a nice story, doesn't it


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 27, 2004)

Maybe I'm weird, but I think if stuff like this actually DOES happen, it's really childish and just makes the groom look no better than the cheating bride.

And she can probably find some sort of privacy law , sue him for doing something like this, call it emotional distress and get the $32,000 back and then some.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm weird, but I think if stuff like this actually DOES happen, it's really childish and just makes the groom look no better than the cheating bride.



Why?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 28, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Why?




Because airing dirty laundry in public isn't generally considered civil behavior?  Because two wrongs don't make a right?  Because he had a chance to deal with it like a gentleman, and chose not to take it?  Because the Golden Rule isn't, "Do unto others because they've done unto you"...?

Btw, thinking about it, the story is hardly new.  Anyone seen or read Shakespeare's "Much Ado About Nothing" recently?  Same basic thing there.  The play is a comedy, so the accusatiosn are false and everything get's patched up in the end, but the same idea is there.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 29, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Why?




What Umbran said...


----------

